

Merlin Mann “The Philosopher” on Hypocrisy - almakdad
http://malnakari.tumblr.com/post/526558637/merlin-mann-the-philosopher-on-hypocrisy

======
defen
I've always liked Neal Stephenson's take, from "The Diamond Age":
[http://steveedney.wordpress.com/2006/11/08/hypocrisy-
relativ...](http://steveedney.wordpress.com/2006/11/08/hypocrisy-relativism-
and-the-diamond-age/)

(Note: that was just the first link I found, I'm not trying to start a debate
about the rest of the blog post)

~~~
Alex63
I like Stephenson's distinction as well, but have often found it difficult to
get other people to understand it. Regardless, thanks for posting the link. It
prompted me to buy a first edition of The Diamond Age to replace my
exceedingly battered paperback. The Kindle edition would probably be more
practical, but it's a book that belongs on a bookshelf!

